

Https://github.com/Nerds/NerdPursuit - steilpass
https://github.com/Nerds/NerdPursuit

======
kitwalker
Does github provide rest api's to browse a repo? like list all files in one
dir in a repo, or get the content of an actual file etc

~~~
gte910h
Doesn't look like it at first glance: <http://develop.github.com/p/repo.html>

Edit: At second glance, it has at least some of that:
<http://develop.github.com/p/commits.html>

